# House natural resources subcommittee furthers public land theft bills



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Today the house of natural resources subcommittee voted to further two bills that would transfer and dispose of millions of acres of public lands. I guess my first bit, would be to get out and vote against those in favor of this idea this year, and contact your representatives as often as you can on these issues. Once again the republicans with the exception of Rep. Zinke from Montana chose to sell us all out, democrats voted against these two bills.

http://naturalresources.house.gov/newsroom/documentsingle.aspx?DocumentID=400790

Now that the House subcommittee has furthered these two peaces, where do they go for a vote next?


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

The bill will now go to the calendar for the House of Representatives. If selected, it will be debated a the House and then voted upon. If passed, it then goes to the Senate, and then if passed, it is sent to the President. So this is not a law yet, but it is another little cut against public lands.

Most telling, but not surprising, is that only one Republican voted against this bill. Our own Rob Bishop voted for it. The bill would allow each state to "acquire" up to 2 million acres of land from the National Forest Service, if they promised to log enough to satisfy all timber processing demands in their state, to the amount "Practicable".


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=40538405&ni...lawyers-billed-utah-for-luxury-flights-hotels
Pay them enough and you get the results you want to hear.


----------

